# Turning Az Jade on wood lathe



## SteveG (Jul 18, 2010)

After viewing the beautiful Az Jade closed end by Kaspar (turned on a metal lathe), I have a strong urge to try this blank. A while back, jskeen reported success turning the blank on a wood lathe.  I am looking for more feedback from anyone else as to their success/failure turning the Az Jade tru-stone blank.  I have turned some of the other harder Tru-stones with no problems.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Steve, Az jade is definately one of the harder tru-stones, but it can be turned on a wood lathe. I have turned several myself with regular tools. If you have a woodchuck, it will make it easier. As with all the hard colors, just keep heat to a minimum or it can crack.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 30, 2010)

randbcrafts said:


> Hey Steve, Az jade is definately one of the harder tru-stones, but it can be turned on a wood lathe. I have turned several myself with regular tools. If you have a woodchuck, it will make it easier. As with all the hard colors, just keep heat to a minimum or it can crack.



Indeed;  Az Jade and Chrysolla(sp?) are the harder of the Tru Stones.  I would want to use a tool with a carbide tip and use a below center scrape as opposed to an above center cut.  Even with carbide, you will need to sharpen the tip from time to time.  I have found a credit card type diamond hone.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just finished doing an Arizone Jade Gemstone. I am assuming they are the same.

My first Gemstone was a Black with Gold Matrix. Everything was working fine, I was turning just as I normally do, just slower. Suddenly just as I got close to the bushings a huge chunk got knocked off. When I picked it up, it was hot enought that it suprised me into dropping it. I have to agree that heat is your enemy I am sure that the heat caused expansion and a small crack which the skew grabed. Luckily when everything cooled, I discovered the piece could be glued back in with an almost imperceptible crack. There is a picture of that pen in the gallery.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=14140

The AZ Jade was my second Gemstone.  With the AZ Jade, I did about two passes with the tool. I then paused (leaving the lathe running) to give the tool a quick hone on my Worksharp. This seemed to give just enough time for the blank to cool down.

Pen turned out beautiful. I know "No picture, it didn't happen."
I gave it to the client before taking a picture. However, as I work with this particular client, I can get picture as soon as he is back from vacation. 

Overall, I love this stuff. Comes out to a high gloss and has a very classy elegant look.


----------

